# Hot spot in each side of face



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

They don't look red or weeping right now. Do you have the Braggs organic Apple Cider Vinegar? Mix 1/2 and 1/2 with filtered water and dab each spot with a cotton ball moistened with the solution. Dry it a bit with a paper towel , then put some Gold Bond powder on the spots.


----------



## Allee (Nov 24, 2016)

Poor baby. Do you know what products the groomer used or if it was something new? The skin around her eyes looks irritated too, it could be an allergic reaction to something new in the environment. Hot spots can grow so fast especially if your girl is scratching at it a lot. Keep it as clean and dry as possible until you can get her in to see her vet. I hope the spots clear up quickly.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you son much for the quick response. The top one actually is red but doesn't show in that pic. The other one looks like it's scabbed over. 

I don't have organic apple cider vinegar but I do have OneGen spray. 

I'm thinking that this happened during grooming. He was groomed last Friday. 

Is it possible that the leash that's used around his neck rubbed him and caused this? They're almost symmetrical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Allee (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm so sorry, my mistake, please apologize to Max for me for calling him a girl. It's hard to say, it doesn't take much to start a hot spot. OneGen should be fine.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You need to get the fur trimmed on both sides to allow it to dry out. They can grow very fast. It's usually a 2 person job in my house if we're trying to trim around the face.


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Our dog had hot spots like these quite often. Once we started giving him Zyrtec every day, it never happened again. I'm not sure if this is the case with your dog, but with ours it was definitely allergy related. We gave him one adult pill in the morning and one at night. Our vet approved this.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Allee said:


> Poor baby. Do you know what products the groomer used or if it was something new? The skin around her eyes looks irritated too, it could be an allergic reaction to something new in the environment. Hot spots can grow so fast especially if your girl is scratching at it a lot. Keep it as clean and dry as possible until you can get her in to see her vet. I hope the spots clear up quickly.




Oh that's not his eyes, it's his lips. The hot spots are just near the bottom of his mouth in the neck/jaw. Hard to describe the location so unsent the photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

So the hotspots are almost healed. He gets two laser therapy sessions. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Interesting! Laser therapy for hot spots??? I'm curious how that works and whether I should try it for Duke if he ever gets another one.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Interesting! Laser therapy for hot spots??? I'm curious how that works and whether I should try it for Duke if he ever gets another one.


It TOTALLY works. It cuts down the healing time. 
She gave me a BIG explanation two years ago but I couldn't tell you now. It also helped Emma when she tweaked her shoulder. 
Something to do with the molecular structure. Blah blah blah really. WAY over my head, gobbledygook, but all I know is that the laser trearment cuts down Max's hot spots healing time by half. Five days vs ten to twelve days. 
I kid you not.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

This is my vet hospital's note on laser therapy. 
https://greenbriarpetresort.wordpress.com/tag/hot-spots/


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's really interesting. Duke's actually doing laser therapy right now on his groin muscle that he pulled. He seems to be doing really well with it and if he gets another hot spot I might ask about it. He can't do steroids.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup. I was very skeptical when they first mentioned it for an ear infection that was VERY stubborn. I tried it and his ear infection cleared up. 
I was still skeptical. I mean, it could have been that we'd been working on it for so long that it was merely coincidental that it healed after the laser. Then we tried it on a hotspot and it cut it down to literally five days. I started to believe in it. Then Emma tweaked her shoulder and I tried it. She healed in three treatments. 
By now I ask for the laser therapy. Like today. Our doctor said we only needed two treatments. We'll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

We had our last laser therapy today. 
We don't have to come back. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

All healed???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Pretty much. They removed the scabs for the treatment but there is no weeping or swelling. Normal skin underneath. 
All fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That is so cool!! Definitely making a mental note for future!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

wdadswell said:


> That is so cool!! Definitely making a mental note for future!


Me too. I'm intrigued by this.


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Our GR got hot spots ALL his life . It was horrible. We have to shave ALL the hair off right away or the infection just spreads.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max gets them when he gets groomed, from what I've been going back and reviewing of my doctor visits. Not every time, but most times. 
I forgot to take the medicated antibacterial shampoo the last time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

